# New Physical Modeling Synth Coming



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds promising...
https://physicalaudio.co.uk/PA3.html


----------



## Chandler (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m interested. I hope more companies develop PM synthesis.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow, interesting. I hope they do a wind model too.


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Sounds promising...
> https://physicalaudio.co.uk/PA3.html



AAS has done a good job with Chromaphone, String Strudio ... and some parts of Tasman in this area.
Looking at the model types ... it's nothing 'really impressive'.

As an owner of a Korg Z1 it made me smile ...


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 18, 2017)

I had a Yamaha VL70m a long time ago. I wish someone would do something as good as that.


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 18, 2017)

Simon Ravn said:


> I had a Yamaha VL70m a long time ago. I wish someone would do something as good as that.



That was way too expensive for me ... back then.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2017)

Re: Simon's VL70m, I have a VL1, and I'd love a software version of it! It's the only hardware synth I have, and it's still fantastic. And I promise I didn't pay $5 grand or whatever it was when it first came out.

This PM synth sounds like Sculpture, the modeling synth built into Logic Pro X.


----------



## thereus (Oct 18, 2017)

Yamaha have heavy patents preventing anyone doing anything similar.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2017)

I thought Yamaha licensed the Karplus-Strong algorithm?

In any case, they could license it if they wanted to, or develop their own software synth that uses it.


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Sounds promising...
> https://physicalaudio.co.uk/PA3.html



Much of their sounds and the general aesthetic are reminiscent of Tibetan Horns and Gongs that you hear at Tibetan Buddhist Monasteries, so I am sure there will be a market for this. 

Agree with the other post on AAS physical modelled VSTs. Chromaphone is just one of them. They are all worthy of attention of you are into physical modelling. I remember well when I first heard Steampipe in the Reaktor library. I was pretty blown away by it. Surprised there aren't more efforts to do physical modelled synths.

I am sure most everyone here knows that Pianoteq is physical modelled.

Are there any others out there that are worthy of mention?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 18, 2017)

Sorry, the VL1 uses digital waveguide synthesis, which builds upon Karplus-Strong.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_waveguide_synthesis


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 18, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Re: Simon's VL70m, I have a VL1, and I'd love a software version of it! It's the only hardware synth I have, and it's still fantastic. And I promise I didn't pay $5 grand or whatever it was when it first came out.
> 
> This PM synth sounds like Sculpture, the modeling synth built into Logic Pro X.



Why would you want a software version of the VL1 if you have the real one?
I don't want a debate about software vs hardware ... I'm honestly curious about this particular one ... what could be made better in software? 
... and in the context of this thread ... there is a software physical modelling synth coming out.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 19, 2017)

Bohrium, it's not that it could be made better in software, it's that I'd rather not bother with the hardware. Its audio quality is very good, but it's not like a prized analog synth that sounds unique because of its electronics; with this instrument it's the digital synthesis engine.

I've never played another synth that responds this way when you play it, especially with an EWI. To me the VL1 is one of the crowning achievements of the entire music technology wave/digital revolution. But its strength is acoustic-sounding instruments that don't exist, less so most of its emulations.

The software physical modeling synth that's coming out is a very different instrument, in fact it sounds like the only thing they have in common is those two words. It's like asking why you'd want a sample library when you already have one!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2017)

TBH even the VL-70M doesn't play as well in my travels.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> Bohrium, it's not that it could be made better in software, it's that I'd rather not bother with the hardware. Its audio quality is very good, but it's not like a prized analog synth that sounds unique because of its electronics; with this instrument it's the digital synthesis engine.
> 
> I've never played another synth that responds this way when you play it, especially with an EWI. To me the VL1 is one of the crowning achievements of the entire music technology wave/digital revolution. But its strength is acoustic-sounding instruments that don't exist, less so most of its emulations.
> 
> The software physical modeling synth that's coming out is a very different instrument, in fact it sounds like the only thing they have in common is those two words. It's like asking why you'd want a sample library when you already have one!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 19, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> TBH even the VL-70M doesn't play as well in my travels



As well as the VL1? I think it should respond the same way with the same programs, but I haven't played one. My understanding is that it has one Element instead of two, its output isn't quite as clean, and it doesn't have the same storage features.

But the reason Yamaha didn't pursue the technology is that... well, one of their product managers put it this way: "If you go into the store and play it, it sounds broken."

In other words not everyone can make it sound good immediately, especially people who've never played a wind instrument (and therefore aren't comfortable with a breath controller).


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2017)

It could be the relationship of using the VL-70M module and matching it with a responsive keyboard, but I found the couple times I had the privilege to play VL-1's with a BC-1 a true joy.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> As well as the VL1? I think it should respond the same way with the same programs, but I haven't played one. My understanding is that it has one Element instead of two, its output isn't quite as clean, and it doesn't have the same storage features.
> 
> But the reason Yamaha didn't pursue the technology is that... well, one of their product managers put it this way: "If you go into the store and play it, it sounds broken."
> 
> In other words not everyone can make it sound good immediately, especially people who've never played a wind instrument (and therefore aren't comfortable with a breath controller).


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 20, 2017)

I played a VL-1 w/ BC1 @ Skips Music in Sacramento way back when and wanted it because of Stevie Wonders solo in Chakas tune Feel 4 U.
The Harmonica and Bass Clarinet (Alfred Hitchcock intro) were awesome.
The saxophone was the same as today, not much difference, and embarrassing trying to do anything other than Kenny Gs fu-fu Christmas Songs.
Fortunately I always manage to get with some hot NTexas State Reed cats.
I can only tolerate sax sections Phys mod or sampled.


----------

